# Any long lasting tyre dressings out there that actually work?



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Is there a tyre dressing out there that actually lasts a couple of weeks or more? By that I mean looks like you've just applied it 2 weeks down the line! Megs Endurance used to have a lasting sheen but not the last couple of bottles I bought, it seems to fade very quickly.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Backfire tyre gel is the best I've found


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got +four weeks durability easily from a couple of coats of Gtechniq T1

First time application may not last as long, but the second time onwards it works a charm


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

To Bero and Tips, do these products actually look like you've just applied them 4 weeks on, i.e still have the same sheen?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

T1 really works,finish kare 108 also very good durability,a little less then T1 but still one of the best there is in tyre dressing.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

You mention 2 weeks then say 4 weeks.

It's pretty good as long as you give the tyre a good scrub before it's applied. 2 weeks yes. 4 weeks......maybe if it's not been too wet?

It's quite glossy...I did not like it on the last car's regular profile tyres.....on low profile it's a lot less area/glossiness and looks great.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It depends on the look you are after and other factors such as how much you drive per week, garage queen or parked under a tree, the make of tyre etc and most important the tyre prep done before applying dressings.

With Gtechniq T1 you add layers depending on the look you are after - each layer adds additional gloss levels.

I like the look of one layer but I tend to apply two layers for the extra durability.

Hope that helps.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Bero said:


> You mention 2 weeks then say 4 weeks.
> 
> It's pretty good as long as you give the tyre a good scrub before it's applied. 2 weeks yes. 4 weeks......maybe if it's not been too wetM


Yes, 2 weeks would be great and 4 weeks even better but I was trying to reply to both you and Tips at the same time, and failed... sorry!


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

Bromoco Rubber Dub lasts for months rather than weeks :thumb:

If you've gone for the satin or gloss look you may need to buff it back up again occasionally, but it's still there working. It even withstands scrubbing with a degreaser.

For some reason it's never really become that popular on DW, which is a shame. Very under rated imho.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Even in this atrocious weather the T1 dressing has been holding out - but if it seems to be failing.

Applying another quick coat will boost durability levels for a few more weeks.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Jagnet said:


> Bromoco Rubber Dub lasts for months rather than weeks :thumb:
> 
> For some reason it's never really become that popular on DW, which is a shame. Very under rated imho.


Never heard of it till now, I like the nifty tyre applicator that comes with it :thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Tips said:


> It depends on the look you are after and other factors such as how much you drive per week, garage queen or parked under a tree, the make of tyre etc and most important the tyre prep done before applying dressings.
> 
> With Gtechniq T1 you add layers depending on the look you are after - each layer adds additional gloss levels.
> 
> ...


The look I'm after is the 'Megs Endurance' look ( a nice sheen but not over glossy) but its durability leaves a lot to be desired these days. As for mileage I only have to do 15 miles or so before I notice it fading, and as far as prepping goes I strip the tyres back so to speak every month or so!
I've just had some new Dunlops SP01 fitted to the front on Friday evening and already had to dress the tyres 4 times since then and only covered about 65 miles, and it hasn't even rained in that time!


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

Very nifty indeed. Nice and easy to hold and avoids getting it on your hands, so you can really work it into the tyre wall details. 

Or you could wear gloves of course, but meh - I'm too stubborn to do that


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

In my experience...

Most Durable: Dodo-Juice Tyromania - Matte-Satin finish tyre wax, can easily last 1-2 months depending upon vehicle usage, especially if layered from the outset. 

Second most durable: CarPro PERL Coat (Neat) - Semi-Gloss Finish liquid dressing, durability is in the 3-6 week range depending upon vehicle usage. 

Both of these are great products to work with, and it just depends upon what kind of finish you are looking for. As always, apply to a perfectly clean surface for maximum performance. OPT Power Clean is my favorite rubber cleaner; neat or 1:1 it gets tyres clean like nothing else. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

stantheman said:


> The look I'm after is the 'Megs Endurance' look ( a nice sheen but not over glossy) but its durability leaves a lot to be desired these days.


In that case there are some great suggestions of products from members here.

FinishKare Top Kote & Carpro PERL can be bought as samplers too :thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Jagnet said:


> Bromoco Rubber Dub lasts for months rather than weeks :thumb:
> 
> If you've gone for the satin or gloss look you may need to buff it back up again occasionally, but it's still there working. It even withstands scrubbing with a degreaser.
> 
> For some reason it's never really become that popular on DW, which is a shame. Very under rated imho.


I like the sound of that, I don't mind buffing them up at all. Where can you get this stuff from? So far I'm tempted by the Bromoco rubber dub (even sounds great!) and GTechniq's T1!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Bromoco Rubber Dub

Gtechniq T1


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

spautopia.co.uk sell it :thumb:

Apply and leave for a natural look, or spritz with water and buff to achieve the level of gloss you want.

You won't get it as blingy as some of the really glossy dressings, but it will come up with a nice glossy sheen.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Also depends on tyre make. Some brands work better on different brands of tyre, if that makes sense. What lasts well on say a pirelli, may not work as well on say a Vredestein..

Topcoat for ezample, lasts about a day on Vredestein Sessantas..

I haven't tried G|Techniqs offering yet, but hear good things about it. Z16 generally lasts pretty well after a few coats. No mention of hightstyle yet..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I love zaino Z-16 :argie:

The best looking 'matt' dressing and defo my favourite smelling product, but not for gloss sheen lovers.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> I love zaino Z-16 :argie:
> 
> The best looking 'matt' dressing and defo my favourite smelling product, but not for gloss sheen lovers.


Tip's I have seen this product on a car in a show, and have to admit did leave a very decent finish behind, but the tyres were glossy.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Like any tyre dressing it depends on how many layers of Z-16 have been added.

One layer of Z-16 gives you the matt look, two layers gives you a satin sheen, three layers gives you a gloss finish.

I've got Z-16 and used it extensively till I purchased Gtechniq T1 which is now used for the improved durability.

Hope that helps.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Tips said:


> Bromoco Rubber Dub
> 
> Gtechniq T1


I couldn't decide on which one so I've purchased them both to try out!
*Big thanks to Jagnet and Tips!* :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow - well done stantheman :thumb:

Why buy one tyre dressing when two will do for now









I've currently got three tyre dressings on the go and five, yes five different wheel sealants 

All applied to one car only


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have settled on using Autobrite Berry blast

Been on my car (with a single layer) for over two weeks, through some pretty bad flooding we have had recently.

Best way to get them to last longer is down to the prep.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

I've tried gels like Meg's Endurance but I think I'm happier with sprays like AG Instant Tyre Dressing which maybe don't last as long but take a fraction of the time to apply and there's less sticky mess to mop off the rims if you accidentally get some on.


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

stantheman said:


> I couldn't decide on which one so I've purchased them both to try out!
> *Big thanks to Jagnet and Tips!* :thumb:


:thumb: I like your thinking

So 50/50 test, nearside in one, offside in the other?


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Im very impressed with auto finesse gloss, two coat applied with a sponge instead if using the sprayer and it still looks fab! No sling either but still a very wet looking tyre. Think I'm going to stick with it for the future.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Meg's indurance lasted the longest out of all the ones i've tried.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Gliptone Trim and Tyre Jelly is pretty good too, usually lasts 2-4 weeks depending on the type of weather we have and amount of miles you do.

Applied here at the weekend on a BMW:

Gliptone









Before


















After


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

My 4 year old bottle of Megs tyre shine has just run out so this has given me some ideas


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice pichers DetailMyCar :thumb:


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nobody ever tried Adam's Super VRT? Been quite content with it.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been playing with tyre dressings of late, The last 2 I've had side by side were meg's endurance and gt T1, I applied a single coat of each on each side of the car, 1 side rear and other side front and on the others I applied 2 coats again front and rear opposite sides. 
I found that 1 coat of T1 was rubbish as it last a few days, even less than the megs 1 coat. The tyres with 2 coats on lasted close on 2 weeks weeks, this was with average mileage (say 150ish a week) and both very wet weather and dry weather, the car isn't garaged either. I preferred the looks from megs ( 2 coats) as it looked slightly more darker and fresher, I washed the car twice using sf, 2 buckets etc.
So all in all imo T1 just didn't live up to the hype its been getting of late, However I did find that T1 works an absolute dream on rigid plastics i.e mirror surrounds, scuttle panels etc, gives a lovely finish and beads very well. 
As for dressings I'll be sticking to either meg's or my old faithful as Highstyle and for rigid plastic's T1 as so far I haven't found anything else that looks as good when applied, Prep is the key as always and make sure its well worked in so it gives an even coverage. 
All the above are just my opinion but thought I'd throw my findings into the mix :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Bero said:


> Backfire tyre gel is the best I've found


Better than megs endurance ?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

As mentioned previously - different tyre manufacturers will come into play with different tyre dressings.

For the record

Gtechniq T1 has great durability on my Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 rubbers
Zaino Z-16 has the best dressing finish on the same make of tyres 

Hope that helps.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree different makes of tyre seem to react to different kinds of dressings...

I stick with Zaino or Concours now... I like them.

:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Current goto dressing is pinnacles black onyx, yet to find anything that gives a better shine or that lasts as well


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nally said:


> Better than megs endurance ?


The Blackfire gel is very long lasting, longer than Megs and Pinnacle IME. 4 weeks is definitely achievable.

I'm selling mine though as its a bit glossy for my tastes now - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=274111


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tips said:


> Never heard of it till now, I like the nifty tyre applicator that comes with it :thumb:


Best tyre applicators I've used mate.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Tyre-Dr...re_Cleaning&hash=item2a203ab503#ht_621wt_1156


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

bero1306 said:


> Best tyre applicators I've used mate.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Tyre-Dr...re_Cleaning&hash=item2a203ab503#ht_621wt_1156


Nah, I use washing up sponges from Asda. Cheap as chips and the missus gets to use them first for the washing up, I use them when she throws them out You know the ones, one side is a green scourer (which you dont use obviously).

Actually work better than the ones in the link as they are square, not round. The straight edges makes it easier to get right up to the rim with out actually putting tyre dressing on the wheel.IMO of course:thumb:

PS rubdub tyre dressing is absolutely expensive crap IMO


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Bero said:


> Backfire tyre gel is the best I've found


I've been using blackfire for the last few years :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Gloss-it tyre gloss is very good if you can get hold of it!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tyre Dandy I find is pretty good in rain etc, although a 150 mile motorway drive on flooded roads did wash most of it off, that's to be expected of any tyre shine really.
That and Tyre-Slik, I find last quite well.

Both are available for under £6 delivered and neither require scrubbing on, just spray and leave.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Just a thought here but... doesn't it rather depend on the useage of the vehicle to how long a tyre dress will last and stay looking fresh? Dress up a tyre and park a car in the showroom and it will last for months. Drive it about for a couple of days in various weather conditions and distances etc and they will pick up dirt like the rest of the car along with brake dust etc and will need to be recleaned and applied.

I have a audi quattro that is sorn as it only gets used in tne winter mths. I dressed the tyres on that with megs endurance gel at the end of June when I took it off the road and it has sat on the drive being moved now and then for access and guess what, they look like they were done yesterday. The missus Porshce that does 200 miles a week communting and doesn't look as fresh by friday night as it did the saturday before when it got cleaned.

There are some better products than others for sure but if you use it its gonna get dirty and need reapplying like the rest of the car... :thumb:


----------

